# مشروع صناعة المكنة موضوع هام جدا



## bey747 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

محاولة مني لإثراء الموقع أقدم بين أيديكم مجموعة من المواقع خاصة ببرامج من إنتاج الهواة نهاية إلى صناعة الآلة والتجهيزات وثمنها إلى آخره وأرجوا من كل شخص يملك عنوان لموقع او خبرة او خطة عمل لمثل هذه المشاريع يقدمه لنا من أجل إثراء الموضوع واخذ الخبرة ومحاولة صنع مثل هذه المكنات والإبداع فيها وتطويرها حسب متطلباتنا مما يساعدنا في تطوير كوادرنا الإسلامية والعربية فهيا نبدأ فكل ميل يبدا بالخطوة الأولى والهدف الذي نرسمه هو صناعة المكنة مع برنامجها بأقل الأثمان وهذه بعض المواقع التي جمعتها ويوجد المزيد منها الكثير الكثير 
http://www.aerosquare.com/cnc/cnc_deheselle.htm
http://perso.orange.fr/gerard.lemaire/site_web.htm
http://www.iprocam.com/
http://www.luberth.com/help/Microchip_pic_18f452_mplab_c18/
http://www.luberth.com/
http://www.hpceurope.com/vgbnw/catpdf/catpdf.html
http://www.luberth.com/plotter/text-animation.html
http://www.hans-w.com/modular.htm
أرجوا وللمرة الثانية إثراء الموضوع بالمواقع التي تخص الموضوع والملفات المساعدة لإنجاز هذا المشروع
معذرة إن اطلت عليكم
 أخوكم في الله


----------



## محمد الخطيب محمد (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك ايها الرجل العظيم فى عطأك والعظيم فى عملك


----------



## bey747 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك أخي على هذا الرد و ننتظر منك مشاركة ثرية


----------



## محمد الخطيب محمد (2 نوفمبر 2006)

ايها الرجل العظيم انا اعمل حاليا فى تركيب مكينه للحفروالرسم وعندماتكتمل سوفا اعرضهافى المنتدا ليستفيد الجميع


----------



## bey747 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

لقد قمت بتركيب الجهاز الكهربائي او الأكتروني والجانب الميكانيكي أيضا وبقي لقي الجانب البرمجي وأنا أحاول صنع البرنامج أنا احاول تعلم بعض أساسيات البرمجيات ولقد سرت شوطا لبأس فيه ومحاولة مني فإنني أعد خطة عمل جماعية تساعدنا في المشروع مستفيدا من خطايا التي مررت عليها على مدى 5 سنوات من تتبع لهذا المجال من البحث و التطوير وقريبا سأنزل كل هذه المعلومات على المنتدى

أخوكم فى الله


----------



## bey747 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

هذه بعض وصلات جديد في شرح طرقة عمل محركات الخطية
http://ralphy.chez-alice.fr/Formulaire/PasaPas.htm
http://asso.nordnet.fr/carl/moteurpas2.htm#int


----------



## محمد الخطيب محمد (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى العزيز من الممكن ان تستخدم ميكروبروسسور من نوع At89c52 وهذا النوع ممتاز فى الأستخدام و سهل فى البرمجه ومناسب لهذا النوع من المكن ولقد استعملت هذا النوع فى تجربت ونجح


----------



## bey747 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

نظرا للكم الهائل من المواقع ربما يقع مني خلط او إعادة لكتابة موقع ما عدة مرات فأرجوا ان تنبهوني
http://www.mendonet.com/cnclinks/index.html
http://www.luberth.com/cstep/
http://www.yty.net/h/hpgl/
http://mynock.dhs.org/cncmachine/index.shtml
http://www.deskam.com/
http://www.DeskCNC.Com
http://www.seanet.com
http://www.cnczone.com
http://home.carolina.rr.com/gcodemcode/index.htm
http://www.ronchinimassimo.com/
أخوكم في الله


----------



## bey747 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

http://www.hobbycnc.hu
أخوكم في الله


----------



## bey747 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

بعد بحث طويل تأكدت أن أساس هذا المشورع يكمن في البرنامج لا الجهاز والكهربائي و لا المكانيكي والأصل هو البرنامج اولا كيف يمكن يمكن برمجته لفهم طريقة قطع أو نقش شيئ ما ولهذا أحاول تركيز على طريقة برمجة أو إنشاء برنامج يعمل على تحويل الصورة من صيغة ما ايا كانت إلىbmp أو dxf 
وهكذا نعمل في المرحلة الثانية إلى إعطاء مخطط تتع الألة لطريق القطع ومن منكم يكلك أي فكرة أرجوا ان يقدمها لنا لكي نرتشد عليها والحكمة تقول تجد فى النهر مالا تجد في البحر وانا أقول المعلومة ضالة كل باحث فأين وجدها عمل على أسسها
أخوكم في الله


----------



## محمد الخطيب محمد (5 نوفمبر 2006)

صديقى العزيز عندى لك مخطط داأرة كاملة تعمل على البريلل بورد ولقد صنعت منها واحدة وتعمل بشكل جيد وهى تعمل بدون كود ومكونات هذة الدأرة تعتمد على -4081-4030- Ic74244-2803 ولكنى لأ اعرف كيفية انذلها فى هذا الملتقى أرجو الأفادا


----------



## bey747 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

انا مثلك زائر على هذا الموقع وانا لا أدري طريقة التنزيل على الموقع ولكن بإمكانك إستعمال مواقع التحميل وعند إنزالك للمخطط قم بنسخ الرابط هنا في الموقع وهي كثيرة وإذا اردت اي معلومة يمكن الإتصال بي عبر skype وهذا هو عنواني bey747 وأوقات تواجد على الشبكة بعد صلاة المغرب و بعد صلاة العشاء ولكن المشكلة ليست في المخطط الكهربائي وهذا لا يمنع في النقاش فيه وإنما في البرنامج الذي يمكنه التحكم في الآلة
أخوكم في الله


----------



## bey747 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

البريلل بورد لم إفهم هذه الكلة أرجوا ان تعيد كتابتها باللغة اللاتنية


----------



## محمد الخطيب محمد (6 نوفمبر 2006)

صديقى العزيز bey747 لقد بحثت لك عن مكان هذا المخطط ولقد وجدته لك فى هذا العنوانhttp://www.southwest.com.au/~jfuller/robotic.html ثم 12way multiple


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أنا أحد أعضاء فريق النهضة من العراق و قد قمنا بصناعة ماكنة 3Axis CNC Milling بفضل الله تعالى و أنا مستعد للرد على أي استفسار بهذا الخصوص لمن يرغب في صنع ماكنة أخرى


----------



## bey747 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ما نوع المحرك الخطوي المستعمل في هذا اللمخطط

أخوكم في الله


----------



## bey747 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

لقد نسيت شكرا لك أخي محمد الخطيب على هذا المخطط ولكن ما هي البرامج التي تعمل على التطبيق موجودة أم لا فالمشكلة العويصة هي البرنامج ولهذا إنني اعمل على تصميم برنامج لأن البرامج التي قمت بتحميلها كلها نسخ تجريبية
أخوكم في الله


----------



## ali_aldeen (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز وليد الحديدي لقد فرحت جدا على انجازكم في تصنيع الماكنة واتمنى من الله ان يحفظكم للعراق اخي العزيز اني احناج الى معلومات عن كيفية الحصول على المحركات التي استخدمتها وعن اسعارها وعن مكان بيعها وعن الخرائط الالكترونية المستخدمة مع شكري وتقديري لفريق النهظة ز:14: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :14:


----------



## bey747 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعة هل بالإمكان برمجة وقت بمكن اللقاء فيه جميعا عبر برامج المحادثة الشهيرة من اجل تبادل الخبرات ووضع ملخص لما ننتج اليه في الموقع او المنتدي وبرامج المحادة الجماعية كثيرة نختار واحد منها ونلتقي فيه مثلا skype paltalk......آخر
اخوكم في الله


----------



## اياد الكوز (9 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجو للجميع التوفيق 
ونشكركم علي هذه المعلومات القيمة ونرجو المزيد


----------



## وليد الحديدي (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أخي الكريم علي أشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة و الله يحفظك و يبارك بيك 
المحركات التي استخدمتها في الماكنة هي محركات خطوية stepper motors و هي متوفرة في العراق في باب الشرجي و لكن بقدرة واطئة أما إذا أردت محركات خطوية كبيرة فيجب أن تحظرها من خارج العراق .
أما الدوائر الخاصة بقيادة المحركات الخطوية فهي تختلف باختلاف أنواع الماطورات ( unipolar , bipolar , ... ) و هذا موضوع فيه تفصيل كثير و يمكنك في البداية أن تتعرف عليه أكثر من المواقع الآتية :
www.stepperworld.com
http://www.cs.uiowa.edu/~jones/step/index.html
و أعذرني فأنا مهندس عمليات تصنيع و الأمور التي فيها إلكترونيات و كهرباء ليست من إختصاصي و لكني أعرف منها القليل مما قد يعرضني للخطأ أحياناً فأرجو المعذرة .


----------



## ali_aldeen (12 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ وليد الحديدي شكرا لاهتمامك بالرد على رسالتي واتمنى لفريقكم دوام التطور خدمتا للعراق العزيز


----------



## bey747 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

http://www.systrium.fr/
http://www.cncfrance.com/
http://hdarret.free.fr/cnc2/projet_interpolateur.htm
http://madlickid.free.fr/VIDEO/
http://cncloisirs.com/Pratique/Fraises 
أخوكم في الله


----------



## esam19260 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل وليد
اتمنى عمل الالة يمكن التحكم فيها بالكمبيوتر وتقوم بتنفيذ اوامر برامج تصميم رسومات او تصميم بوردات الكترونية 
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## abu hareth (8 فبراير 2007)

*الى فريق النهضة*

ما هي المراحل التي تمر بها الرسومات حتى تحفر على حديد او غيره
و شكرا


----------



## سميرة محمد محمد (1 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سميرة محمد محمد (1 مارس 2007)

اتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## esam19260 (1 مارس 2007)

اتمنى من الاخوة المشاركين عرض مشروع كامل كمثال للتحكم بالكمبيوتر لكى نستفيد منه جميعا
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fractaledge3 (3 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى
لقد قمت بعرض تجربتى فى تصنيع ماكينات السى ان سى داخل موضوع بالمنتدى فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42536
لمن اراد الاستفسار و تبادل الخبرة


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (26 مارس 2007)

مشكور جدا لهذا الموضوع


----------



## bencher_qui (30 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكم اخواني على الافادة في هذا الموضوع......


----------



## يحي القاضي (30 يونيو 2007)

*شكراً لكـِ
:33: 
:14: 

جميل ورائع*:13: ​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (1 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً و اخص الاخ bey747 بالشكر 
نقاش هام مواقع رأئع جزاكم الله خيراً 
تم التثبيت للأهمية


----------



## amr_said53 (1 يوليو 2007)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## عبدالعظيم عوض محمد (3 يوليو 2007)

شكراَ على المجهود


----------



## turnur1 (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ماهر طلبة (22 يوليو 2007)

*هذا الموقع مفيد فى صناعة ماكينات 
cnc
www.liutaiomottola.com

*


----------



## علي من العراق (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## شعبانكو (29 أغسطس 2007)

*بعض صورراوتر*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة اقدم بعض صورراوتر 
cnc اقوم بتصنيعة


----------



## fractaledge3 (30 أغسطس 2007)

شعبانكو قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة اقدم بعض صورراوتر
> cnc اقوم بتصنيعة


اخى العزيز شغل هايل و مبارك انشاء الله و اذا كان لديك أى استفسار انا على اتم الأستعداد للإجابة ومن الممكن ان ترى تجربتي فى مشاركتى فى الصفحة السابقة.
و لكن ارجوا منك تعديل مشاركتك السابقة لأن من أسماء الله السلام


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا علي المواقع


----------



## bencher_qui (6 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير عن هذه المواقع ونفع بها...


----------



## اابوطيبة الحجامي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا اخي


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (4 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي وليد الحديدي بدنا نغلبك وتشرحلنا كيفية العمل على البرنامج الي اشتغلت عليه


----------



## Elwaleed (5 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الوافر
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## نيولا (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود الطيب


----------



## خالددددددد (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خالددددددد (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى


----------



## سيد بحرين (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 000 
قمت بصناعه 
CNC roter 3Axis 
في مملكه البحرين
بفضل الله تعالى و أنا مستعد للرد على أي استفسارلمن يرغب في صنع ماكنة أخرى000
وأتمنى للجميع التوفيق0000


----------



## سيد بحرين (5 فبراير 2008)

حركات ميكانيكيه ولا اروع ياشعبانكو يعطيك العافيه
أتمنى المزيد من التقدم --


----------



## سيد بحرين (5 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك على هذه الحكم 000000000


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (8 فبراير 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=43647​
__________________
دورة التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسوب (CNC)....... المستوى الاول
دورة التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسوب (CNC)....... المستوى الثاني

*******************************

السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبة للمشرفين و الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى
(((وملتقى المهندسين العرب)))
وانا اايدكم بطرح كل ماهو مفيد للمسلمين 
وشبابها المناضلين في اصقاع المعموره هذه اول مشاركه 
من اخوكم ارجوا ان تقبلوني عضوا واخ لكم
ونصر الله المسلمين في كل مكان
وتحيه للمشرفين على مجهودهم العظيم
وبهم تنهض الامه الاسلاميه وعسى الا ننحرم
من اشباههم والى الامام وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (8 فبراير 2008)

*تحيه للمشرفين والاعضاء بدون استثناء/ السلام عليكم*

اتمنى ان تكون بأحسن حال واسأل الله عز وجل ان ينفع
بكم وبعلمكم الاسلام والمسلمين وان يجعله في موازين حسناتكم
وبارك الله في خطاكم
ارجو ان تقبلوني 
اخوكم الصغير/ابو عبدالله


:32: ملتقى المهندسين العرب الى الامام:32:


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (8 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الى الامام وبارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم
ارجو ان تقبلوني اخا لكم
اخوكم/ابوعبدالله


----------



## سيد بحرين (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخ عزيز و غالي


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (13 فبراير 2008)

الاخ سيد بحرين
شكرا على الترحيب 
واتمنا الصحة والتقدم للمشاركين بهذا
المنتدى/ والمشرفين عليه
وارجوا ان لاتتوقف الدورات المفيده
عند هذا الحد :12: :12: :12:وفقكم الله 
لخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين
هذا موقع خاص ببعض التجارب ذات الميزانية المتواضعةارجوا الاستفادة
www.buildyouridea.com/cnc.html


----------



## يحيى يحيى (27 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير


----------



## شيخ إدريس موسى (30 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك.............


----------



## طاهر التركي (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماهر طلبة (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
هل يمكن ادخال صورة منتجة بالليزر سكنر على ماكينة cnc
ولو ممكن كيف الطريقة


----------



## fractaledge3 (14 أبريل 2008)

جاسم بدر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل يمكن ادخال صورة منتجة بالليزر سكنر على ماكينة cnc
> ولو ممكن كيف الطريقة



السلام عليكم اخي جاسم
لابد من توضيح سؤالك اكثر و لكن اذا كنت تقصد انك لديك ليزر سكنر ثلاثي الابعاد لمسح المجسمات فطبعاً ممكن لأن الملف المنتج منه سيكون ملف ثلاثي الابعاد و من الممكن فتحه في احد برامج التصميم ثلاثي الابعاد(CAD Program) و التعديل فيه و من ثم حفظه ثم فتحه في احد برامج التصنيع (CAM Program) ليتم انتاج ملف التنفيذ (G-Code) الخاص بالماكينة التي سيتم التنفيذ عليها.
أسامة حسين


----------



## ماهر طلبة (14 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخ اسامة
شكرا جزيلا على الرد 
وجعلك الله دائما فى عون اخوانك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إلى فلسطين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

thank u sooo much


----------



## التعليم الصناعى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا الف شكر


----------



## التعليم الصناعى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

وكل عام وانتم بخير يا أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## شريف عادل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ارجو من سيادتكم الافادة بالاماكن التى تباع بها steper moter داخل مصر وشكرا


----------



## بلال زبيب (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ايها الاساتذه
انا اعمل على مكينات cnc وعندي مخرطه واستطعت تصميم مكينه طبق الاصل للمكينات يلي عندي ولكن الان بقي ناقص البورد يلي يشغل المكينه هل اطلبه من الشركه المنتجه ام لديكم معلومات قد استفيد منها علما ان معلوماتي في مجال البرمجه ضعيفه لقد نسخت المكينه طبق الاصل واحضرت موتورات steper وموتور حفر باقي البورد افيدوني لو سمحتم ولكم الشكر سلفا


----------



## امير رستم (27 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخواني الكرام ابحث عن معلومات عن_ طرق إختبار العزم المكافئ_ في مشغلات اومحركات ماكينات سي أن سي , AC- DC Motor


----------



## ابن البحيرة (19 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ملاك القدسيه (21 أبريل 2009)

انا حتاج الى مساعده ف صنع مخرطه بواسطه cnc من حيث البرمجه والهارد وير


----------



## محمد الخطيب محمد (22 أبريل 2009)

لمن يهمة عمل بورد لمكينة الحفر فهذا هو الح(http://www.otocoup.com/CarteL6208_e.htm#Cmd)


----------



## المهندس لؤى عنتر (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اقوم الان بتصميم مخرطة حديد cnc machine واكون سعيد جدا بتعاونكم 
ان شاء الله سوف طرح ماقمت بعملة فى المنتدى ليتفيد منه الجميع 
على العموم انا الان فى مرحلة البرمجة وقد اخترت برنامج ال Gcode 
وارجو من الاخوه المهندسين التعاون


----------



## ملاك القدس (17 مايو 2009)

slam 3likom..
?
is it nessesary to use the g_code in the programming

can i use the java ...plz reply ...


----------



## Emanald (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولاً انا اهنئكم على ذلك المجهود العظيم فى سبيل وطننا العربى وابنائه
ثانياً اود ان اوضح اننى قد قمت بصناعة الجزء الميكانيكى كاملاً ( بعدة طرق مختلفة )
ثالثاً ارجو من مشرفين القسم والخبراء فى ذلك المجال ان يوضحوا لى الجزء الاليكترونى بشرح مبسط علماً بأن حجم الماكينة ( 100 سم طول × 80 سم عرض × 40سم ارتفاع 
مثلاً : الموتور: نوعه ومواصفاته ( ( اعلم انه موتور خطوى ) ( اماكن بيعه واسعاره فى مصر ان امكن ارجوكم ) – البوردة مواصفاتها ومكوناتها .

ارجو الرد سريعاً للاهمية 

تحياتى لكم جميعاً


----------



## ابو بشار (14 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر اليكم على مثل هذه المواضيع والافكار القيمه واتمنى للجميع الخير والبركه والابداع

 اخوكم ابو عمار


----------



## abo ammar (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارسم بالاوتوكاد واربطة مع الاوتولسب لغرض تحويل الابعاد الى القياسات الحقيقية 
يفضل استخدام بورت الطابعة المتوازي لتشغيل المحركات الخطوية للسهولة


----------



## walfaren (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك اخى الفاضل


----------



## ahmedcohassn1 (24 يناير 2010)

منذ 11 عام با اخى أنى ولله الحمد اعرف الكثير عن برامج cnc


----------



## الغالي الغالي (26 يناير 2010)

اخي لك مني خالص الشكر وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Eng_Obidah (13 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و بارك عليك ...


----------



## Eng_Obidah (13 مايو 2010)

Thanks 4 u ....


----------



## yassour (14 مايو 2010)

من فضلكم عندى مشكله فى ماكينه سى ان سى


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد المتميز


----------



## محمد احمد عشماوي (14 يونيو 2010)

نشكركم على هذا المجهود واللة خير معين


----------



## بنعطية (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eengeng (4 نوفمبر 2010)

fractaledge3 قال:


> اخى العزيز شغل هايل و مبارك انشاء الله و اذا كان لديك أى استفسار انا على اتم الأستعداد للإجابة ومن الممكن ان ترى تجربتي فى مشاركتى فى الصفحة السابقة.
> و لكن ارجوا منك تعديل مشاركتك السابقة لأن من أسماء الله السلام


نعم نعم نعم


----------



## eengeng (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بالتاكييييييييييييييد


----------



## eengeng (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*حححححححححج*



fractaledge3 قال:


> اخى العزيز شغل هايل و مبارك انشاء الله و اذا كان لديك أى استفسار انا على اتم الأستعداد للإجابة ومن الممكن ان ترى تجربتي فى مشاركتى فى الصفحة السابقة.
> و لكن ارجوا منك تعديل مشاركتك السابقة لأن من أسماء الله السلام


 


eengeng قال:


> بالتاكييييييييييييييد


 اهههههههههههه


----------



## eengeng (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بدنا سلايدات سي ان سي؟


----------



## المسافر ب (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لجميع الأعضاء على اثراء هذا الموضوع
أخي yassour
ما هي مشكلتك؟
هذا منتدى هام لمن يجيد اللغة الفرنسية

http://www.usinages.com/conception-et-fabrication-f22.html


----------



## esmt5566 (3 يناير 2011)

*زورا هذا المواقع قد تفيد الجميع
http://www.luberth.com/cstep/
http://www.yty.net/h/hpgl/
http://mynock.dhs.org/cncmachine/index.shtml
http://www.deskam.com/
http://www.DeskCNC.Com
http://www.seanet.com
http://www.cnczone.com
http://home.carolina.rr.com/gcodemcode/index.htm
http://www.ronchinimassimo.com/
أخوكم في الله*


----------



## esmt5566 (3 يناير 2011)

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Guest/Desktop/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4%D9%8A%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%8A/Power/control%20arabic.pdf


----------



## حسن-12 (8 يناير 2011)

[font=w1 0003.]فيك البركة أخي الكريم مشكور[/font]​


----------



## a7med4u (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## أبو مدنى (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخى


----------



## climcom (21 أبريل 2011)

من يبحث عن برنامج المحكات سء ان سي لديا برنامج 
مع الكراك Mach3Mill


----------



## samir213 (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله لكم على الإهتمام


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (16 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع قديم 

رغم ذلك انه غني بالمعلومات للمبتدئين

وانا احدهم في يداياتي 
كنت اشاهد هذا الموضوع واستلهمتني فكرة صناعة الماكينة


----------



## ahmednos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد الخطيب محمد قال:


> اشكرك ايها الرجل العظيم فى عطأك والعظيم فى عملك



.......


----------



## ثائر خلف (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد النماصي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## كمال الدين (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك يا اخي انت افضل مني و من كثيرين و ان شاء الله ينفعنا بما اتانا.


----------



## broznek (28 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:15:


----------



## eng_2010ali (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (2 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## saharatin (7 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك ايها الرجل العظيم فى عطأك والعظيم فى عملك


----------



## saharatin (7 يونيو 2012)

merci boucoup


----------



## elqesar (17 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ninja0731 (25 يوليو 2013)

i want use this machine


----------



## hany hegab (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مهم جدا
*http://www.fedv.bu.edu.eg/*


----------



## fastercnc (20 يناير 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم ​


----------



## tiger_k1 (13 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ghadahzol (24 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع رائع ومفيد


----------



## م.محمدرضوان (16 يوليو 2015)

يمكنك زيارة هذا الموقع الرائع وان شاء الله ستجد ما تتمناه
http://www.homofaciens.de/subjectindex_en_navion.htm


----------



## م.محمدرضوان (16 يوليو 2015)

يمكنك زيارة هذا الموقع الرائع 
http://www.homofaciens.de/subjectindex_en_navion.htm


----------

